# How To 360 On A Snowboard - Fixing carving mistakes for more spin power



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, got a new free video lesson for you guys as part of my freestyle video feedback series.

Here it is:






Enjoy


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

is this gonna be even better than your written out article? That one alone got me throwing frontside 3's my first try :thumbsup::bowdown:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

SnowOwl said:


> is this gonna be even better than your written out article? That one alone got me throwing frontside 3's my first try :thumbsup::bowdown:


Hah thanks, that's the feedback I like to hear 

The mini video lessons I'm posting here are kind of like case studies on common mistakes people make with their freestyle tricks and how to fix them. So it's not an actual full trick tip breakdown (that's what my free/paid trick tip programs at Free Snowboard Freestyle Lessons & Trick Tips are for), but rather they help people see where they might be going wrong with their own execution.


----------

